# MBTI Step II



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I recently decided that I would like to take the MBTI Step II. My question is, how do I find someone who administers it? I'm assuming it's cheaper to do it in person than it is to do it online, but I could be wrong. It's just that I really don't feel like dishing out upwards of $80 on an online test (especially since I can't tell if they are legitimate or not).

If you've taken the MBTI Step II, how did you go about doing it?


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I haven't actually taken the Step II but I do know that a lot of colleges offer it in their Career Centers, so that may be the first place to look.

There's also a list of MBTI Master Practitioners here:

MBTI Master Practitioner Referral Network - mbtiReferralNetwork.org

Hope this helps.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I looked, and my school doesn't offer it.

I was able to find some practitioners around Boston, though. Thanks :happy:


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes, try a career counsellor at your college campus first, or ask for a referral to someone who will administer the test. I'm sure the staff at your campus would be able to refer you to someone else if your campus does not do this kind of testing themselves.

But I have taken the Step II at Myers-Briggs Test | Myers-Briggs Type Indicator | Myers-Briggs Personality and had no problems. It is $80, like you mentioned above. It was easy and the woman who administers the tests tends to reply very quickly, provided that you e-mail her during the week.

One thing that I will mention is that if you are already fairly familiar to personality testing and have done a bit of reading on theory, you might come up with a bit of a bias on your results. My results were VERY biased for INFJ and I know that the reading that I have done in the past few months was what affected it.


----------

